# Facebook advertising?



## Ghillie

Does anybody use facebook as a promotional tool?

I am in the process of making a page for my business and wonder if any tips or tricks are out there.


----------



## lawnmowertech37

Ghillie said:


> Does anybody use facebook as a promotional tool?
> 
> I am in the process of making a page for my business and wonder if any tips or tricks are out there.




Not really just have to invite your current friends to join and there friends will see it and maybe join also im on facebook my business is that is


----------



## hrmanagement

I have used Facebook many times for our website marketing purpose....We have got very good results....We are also using Facebook for our website....By promoting our client's website we have been able to make them satisfied with the outcome from Facebook....Face book is very good for inbound links for a website. I have worked on many e commerce site... I got very good result....
thank you


----------



## Buckettruckbabe

I have recently set up a Facebook "page" for our company. (you still have to register a profile as those are the rules.

It's great for link building, and you can create either a profile badge or photo badge for facebook to post elsewhere. (website, blogs, merchant circle, etc.)

Another thing is to get sharing programs for twitter, digg, de.lic.ious, reddit
and propeller so each time you post or blog, you can share them. 

(more links!)

It's more than reciprocal link building. 3 and 4 way links are the new norm.


----------



## jzgator

I've been hearing more and more about facebook and twitter being good for business (even tree biz), but, I can't seem to wrap my hands around how it works. I only see my wife sending pics of our trip to the beach to her friends. I think of people in Hollywood talking about what restaurant they are at when twittering?

A brief summary would be much aprreciated


----------



## jefflovstrom

I guess if you don't know how to market your biz, you will grasp at social sites. Sad, I would never do that crap!
Jeff


----------



## Ghillie

That's funny. That's the same way I feel about people who who feel they have to post something. No matter how negative and unconstructive it is.


----------



## jefflovstrom

So we laugh together.
Jeff


----------



## splitter77

With Facebook you can really target a market. Age, gender etc. All those questions in your "personal profile" are really targeting for advertisers.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> I guess if you don't know how to market your biz, you will grasp at social sites. Sad, I would never do that crap!
> Jeff



Yes, you don't have to, they do it for you.


----------



## oldirty

hey ghillie become a fan of marquis tree on FB!


----------



## jefflovstrom

oldirty said:


> hey ghillie become a fan of marquis tree on FB!



Yeah, but don't post pics! 
Jeff


----------



## Ghillie

oldirty said:


> hey ghillie become a fan of marquis tree on FB!



done and done


----------



## WellbuiltEquip

I use linkedin quite extensively lately and it is paying off for the time spent. The best part about it is using recommendations and introductions through current connections, they all add up to some very nice contacts if you do it right.

The best part about linkedin is that not only is it cheap/free depending on what you sign up for, but they have tons and tons of free videos on their site explaining how to get the most use out of it.


----------



## DUGs-sawshop

Im having very good results from our FB page , and we just started it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

We are on Facebook, but not for advertising, I guess more of a fan-based, freind-based reason. Ya'll wanna be a freind- "Urban Tree Care". 
Jeff


----------



## M.D. Vaden

hrmanagement said:


> I have used Facebook many times for our website marketing purpose....We have got very good results....We are also using Facebook for our website....By promoting our client's website we have been able to make them satisfied with the outcome from Facebook....Face book is very good for inbound links for a website. I have worked on many e commerce site... I got very good result....
> thank you



Like what kind of clients or products?

Bubblegum?

Deodorant?

All in all, we use it informally. Its nothing that I would put a Facebook icon on my site for.

If people found my site first, they already know where to follow me from. The website itself.

But the Facebook page can't really do harm. Even if its just 1/100 of a percent of influence. Better a slight increase than a slight decrease as long as the increase is positive.


----------



## jefflovstrom

*O*



M.D. Vaden said:


> Like what kind of clients or products?
> 
> Bubblegum?
> 
> Deodorant?
> 
> All in all, we use it informally. Its nothing that I would put a Facebook icon on my site for.
> 
> If people found my site first, they already know where to follow me from. The website itself.
> 
> But the Facebook page can't really do harm. Even if its just 1/100 of a percent of influence. Better a slight increase than a slight decrease as long as the increase is positive.
> 
> Good post you "old Moose" (friendly)" . We are one FB but not to advertise.
> Jeff, ###P


----------



## M.D. Vaden

jefflovstrom said:


> M.D. Vaden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like what kind of clients or products?
> 
> Bubblegum?
> 
> Deodorant?
> 
> All in all, we use it informally. Its nothing that I would put a Facebook icon on my site for.
> 
> If people found my site first, they already know where to follow me from. The website itself.
> 
> But the Facebook page can't really do harm. Even if its just 1/100 of a percent of influence. Better a slight increase than a slight decrease as long as the increase is positive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good post you "old Moose" (friendly)" . We are one FB but not to advertise.
> Jeff, ###P
Click to expand...


The bubblegum or deodorant were just representative of products that virtually anybody would use.

I figured the almost any Facebook person would drink some beverage, or use paper towel, or toothpaste.

Odds are that products of such broad use would fare rather well on Facebook.

I've been noticing that every year, the website search results and Google Adwords are getting more flooded. So more and more, the incremental bits and fragments are worth picking up, no matter what size.


----------



## lawnmowertech37

I've been wondering if click ads would be benificial on there ?

Also you can find me on twitter cmsmallengines 
is the page name


----------



## Buckettruckbabe

In our case, we market to all of the US, Canada and US Territories. In support of our website and it's Search Ranking in Google we have to build quality, relevant links. I do in-house SEO and Marketing.

These links are based on our keywords. Even if you're a local company, when you Google "tree service", "tree care", etc. in your area are you even on the first page?

That's where social media comes in handy and you'd be surprised at its impact. 

Even if you are a small, local business, there are a lot of "free" things you can do to build a web presence. Bear in mind, people typically go to their phone browsers, laptops and PC's to look stuff up. The yellow pages...not so much. 

Naturally word of mouth is great, but the way I look at it, anything you can do to promote your business is a good thing...and we are an online world. 

Follow me on Twitter: I80equipment09


----------



## lawnmowertech37

Buckettruckbabe said:


> In our case, we market to all of the US, Canada and US Territories. In support of our website and it's Search Ranking in Google we have to build quality, relevant links. I do in-house SEO and Marketing.
> 
> These links are based on our keywords. Even if you're a local company, when you Google "tree service", "tree care", etc. in your area are you even on the first page?
> 
> That's where social media comes in handy and you'd be surprised at its impact.
> 
> Even if you are a small, local business, there are a lot of "free" things you can do to build a web presence. Bear in mind, people typically go to their phone browsers, laptops and PC's to look stuff up. The yellow pages...not so much.
> 
> Naturally word of mouth is great, but the way I look at it, anything you can do to promote your business is a good thing...and we are an online world.
> 
> Follow me on Twitter: I80equipment09



i added you to my list


----------



## Buckettruckbabe

Thank you! I followed you back!

I love Twitter...
 
Also, the Facebook "like" button is nothing to sneeze at either. So much so I had it added to our website pages.

Google is giving significance to social links in a big way...that is why you can't ignore it. 

You can have your "social profile page", and from there build your company page. At this point I'm trying to do everything "free". I haven't jumped on the paid ads bandwagon.

Seriously, you can purchase a custom domain name (preferably a keyword domain) for under $30 at GoDaddy, and you can get a free website on Wix, Webs or OfficeLive. It's for your customers to SEE you. You don't have to have a store or complicated site. Home page, Contact Form, About Us, Disclaimer and a Blog.

Post an Ad in your local Craigslist and put your website address in there.
Be sure to list it with http://www

I built a site just like I've outlined, it costs me nothing to host, paid $25 for the domain name and it now averages 300 visitors a month. 99% of traffic driven from Craigslist. I should mention that it is not related to the bucket truck business. It's actually for an apartment complex.


----------



## StephanieD

Facebook is a great free way to promote if you are creating a fanpage for your business. I've used their PPC advertising and had very little success even with narrowing down the target demographic. 

If you do want to try the facebook paid advertising, I'd recommend doing a search on Google for Facebook credits. I was able to sign up with a free $50 credit. Just remember to cancel when your credits run out, I ended up spending an extra $50 because I didn't realize they do automatic billing.


----------



## sawbid

> Facebook is a great free way to promote if you are creating a fanpage for your business. I've used their PPC advertising and had very little success even with narrowing down the target demographic.
> 
> If you do want to try the facebook paid advertising, I'd recommend doing a search on Google for Facebook credits. I was able to sign up with a free $50 credit. Just remember to cancel when your credits run out, I ended up spending an extra $50 because I didn't realize they do automatic billing.



+1 on this Stephanie...my $50 just expired and I cancelled. That $50 only got me like 20 clicks after thousands (almost 230,000) impressions in one month. Not worth it to me to pay for the clicks...or the impressions. Most people on FB are there to socialize...not do business. Every once in a while, one does get sucked in, but generally...not.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

jefflovstrom said:


> I guess if you don't know how to market your biz, you will grasp at social sites. Sad, I would never do that crap!
> Jeff



I think it is just a different marketing method, if most of your business is WoM, then social these platforms are just an extension of that. 

If a happy client has a page, ask if you can link to it, and if they can say something positive on both hers and yours. Maybe even post on her "wall" that you had fun working for her and look forward to next year, or the winter follow-up you have scheduled.

I took a stab at twitter, but am way too verbose to get a though through with so few words allowed.


----------



## jefflovstrom

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I think it is just a different marketing method, if most of your business is WoM, then social these platforms are just an extension of that.
> 
> If a happy client has a page, ask if you can link to it, and if they can say something positive on both hers and yours. Maybe even post on her "wall" that you had fun working for her and look forward to next year, or the winter follow-up you have scheduled.
> 
> I took a stab at twitter, but am way too verbose to get a though through with so few words allowed.



You're right, after reading my quote, I quess I sounded like a jerk. Sorry.
Jeff


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

jefflovstrom said:


> You're right, after reading my quote, I quess I sounded like a jerk. Sorry.
> Jeff



we all chew on our shoes from time to time


----------



## jefflovstrom

John Paul Sanborn said:


> we all chew on our shoes from time to time



I guess I do so much, I need to think about what kind of dressing I like on my salad. 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

bloguncle said:


> I know the days are gone when just having a good name in the local community was good to be in business. The people spending money out there for anything are no longer just baby boomers. We have to reach as many as we can however we can. Facebook is the next step. It is better to move with the tide then lose out and drown with no business. Even if you spend a little on some help, you will be miles ahead.
> 
> James Dahlberg
> www.fireplaceaccessoriesplus.com



Yeah, I would not go that far.
Jeff


----------



## treeoptimizer

*Facebook*

Is having a Facebook page for your business a good thing?
Yes.
The more out there about you and your company the better.
Just remember it is a fad and something new could come along tomorrow and wipe it out. Remember myspace? 
Don't place all your eggs in any one basket when it comes to marketing your business. Facebook is only a piece of the puzzle, albeit a very popular one.


----------



## jefflovstrom

All of you all is weird!
Jeff


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

jefflovstrom said:


> All of you all is weird!
> Jeff



You're just a gray-haired old coot  Look at it this way, if you have a young Mom as a client who is happy with your work, tell here you will give credit for any lead/sale she generates that is good towards future work. Many of them are networked into play date groups, homeschool...

It is just another form of WoM marketing.


----------



## Buckettruckbabe

*Building your Brand*

Is absolutely imperative, whether you are local or regional. Social Media is just another platform in the many steps it takes to promote and optimize your presence online


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT

the best site i ever joined was www.treeservicedirect.com . i dont work for them or anything, but its the absolute best site ever for generating work


----------



## treeoptimizer

jo6wo said:


> the best site i ever joined was www.treeservicedirect.com . i dont work for them or anything, but its the absolute best site ever for generating work



What do they charge? I think you may do better with your own site optimized for your local area along with a facebook page based on their rank report. 

I ran a rank check on them based on their key words. I have a program that can see them.
Domain Keyword Google Yahoo Bing
www.treeservicedirect.com	Tree Service	-	6	4
www.treeservicedirect.com	Tree Services	103	6	3
www.treeservicedirect.com	Tree Removal	61	-	6
www.treeservicedirect.com	Tree Trimming Services	31	61	2
www.treeservicedirect.com	Tree Service atlanta	-	69	185
www.treeservicedirect.com	Tree Service Chicago	-	34	77
www.treeservicedirect.com	Tree Service Seattle	-	33	190
www.treeservicedirect.com	Tree Service New York	-	139	-
www.treeservicedirect.com	Tree Service Los Angleles	-	-	37
www.treeservicedirect.com	Tree Service San Diego	114	68	161
www.treeservicedirect.com	Tree Service Orlando	-	34	94
www.treeservicedirect.com	Tree Service Miami	-	27	68
www.treeservicedirect.com	Tree Service GA	-	130	159

My research has shown that consumers are more and more using the internet to search for products or services based on local areas and zip codes. Especially when using a cell phone or hand held devise. It wont be long until the GPS device in your phone is used in conjunction with search to find results near the user. Some search engines are pulling based on IP addresses now.


----------



## jefflovstrom

You all are weird!


----------



## keenemarlon

Olsburg, KS
Carnahan Creek Tree Service offers both residential and commercial tree pruning and removal in the greater Manhattan


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I prefer Wildcat Tree Service in the Manhattan area, just cuz Charly is my bud


----------



## lawnmowertech37

Why spend money on advertising when advertising wont work anyhow ? 

tryed on this site advertising does it pay off only for certain folks but not the whole entire membership but then it was obsolete parts that could not be found anywhere else then people wonder why i do not put normal stuff on the store cause whats the use too they hooked on the bigger boys anyhow


----------



## jefflovstrom

lawnmowertech37 said:


> Why spend money on advertising when advertising wont work anyhow ?
> 
> tryed on this site advertising does it pay off only for certain folks but not the whole entire membership but then it was obsolete parts that could not be found anywhere else then people wonder why i do not put normal stuff on the store cause whats the use too they hooked on the bigger boys anyhow



I have no idea what you said.
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

I use it as-well, Many customers will post their "testimonial" about me on there. Then I am gonna put them on my website.
Also, like they said, great way to communicate, many people are using it simply to talk to each other, its like being on a slow mo conference call.
Did that make sense?

Jeffy, Ill have my IT guy make you a page!


----------



## jefflovstrom

sgreanbeans said:


> I use it as-well, Many customers will post their "testimonial" about me on there. Then I am gonna put them on my website.
> Also, like they said, great way to communicate, many people are using it simply to talk to each other, its like being on a slow mo conference call.
> Did that make sense?
> 
> Jeffy, Ill have my IT guy make you a page!



You are too kind, we have a Face Book page- Urban Tree Care.
Jeff


----------



## lawnmowertech37

What im trying to say is this stress in my life is about to send me to a early grave
What kind of stress NO WORK that is what kind of stress stinking state of nc wont give me unemployment cause i been self employed no one will hire a self employed person so im hurting and if i dont see a relief soon my heart is not going to take the pressures any more


----------



## Buckettruckbabe

*Bing and Facebook are Parnering up now...*

Still wondering if a Company Facebook page is worth it? Unless your company would benefit from the paid Ad Exposure on Facebook, putting a "like" button on your website pages and making sure you take advantage of all local listings (unpaid) whether you are strictly local or national is the way to go.

Google and now Bing (Bing who owns Yahoo and powers Yahoo search now, except Yahoo Japan, they were naughty and use Google to power their search) will be using the facebook 'like' metrics in their search results.

Everything is going Realtime Local, Social & Mobile. 

This is a great place to start: Join them ALL for free for your local listings and net presence. 

www.getlisted.org

:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## treeoptimizer

Just a word of caution regarding using the paid ads on facebook.
I have had the joy of having my facebook account hacked twice (never happened until I began running sponsored ads) and magically receiving hundreds of hits on ads that would normally run 7 to 10 times a day. I'm still not happy about it as the only one that benefited from the "hacking" was facebook. To top it off this happened as I was testing the facebook sponsored ad system for conversion performance. The fraudulent hits screwed up my numbers and made my testing worthless. I probably wont be testing this ad platform again for a long long time.

Be careful.


----------



## Buckettruckbabe

I'm not happy to hear that about the Facebook Ads. I'm skeptical as well. We just have a profile and fan page set up as well as "like" buttons on our website. Other than that, I'm keeping it organic for now and not doing any PPC or sponsored Ads.

Sorry you had a bad experience .


----------



## lawnmowertech37

treeoptimizer said:


> Just a word of caution regarding using the paid ads on facebook.
> I have had the joy of having my facebook account hacked twice (never happened until I began running sponsored ads) and magically receiving hundreds of hits on ads that would normally run 7 to 10 times a day. I'm still not happy about it as the only one that benefited from the "hacking" was facebook. To top it off this happened as I was testing the facebook sponsored ad system for conversion performance. The fraudulent hits screwed up my numbers and made my testing worthless. I probably wont be testing this ad platform again for a long long time.
> 
> Be careful.



Thank you for the info 

wonder if myspace is the same way


----------

